# open source and free Windows programs



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Even though I've been using some "open source" or "free" software for years, I stumbled across a list of "free" software for Windows that contains more programs than I knew about. Some of you might find it interesting to check out the list at . . .

http://www.gnu.org/software/for-windows.html


Here's an incomplete list of the free/open source programs I have:

Programs I use almost every day . . .
Firefox web browser http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/personal.html
Thunderbird e-mail and messaging http://www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/thunderbird/
Notepad++ text and source code editor http://sourceforge.net/projects/notepad-plus/

Programs that I use sometimes . . .
OpenOffice a productivity suite http://www.openoffice.org/
VideoLAN a movie viewer http://www.videolan.org/

Programs that I've installed but never learned to master . . .
GIMP an image manipulation program http://www.gimp.org/windows/
Blender a 3d modeling program http://www.blender.org/

And some web development programs that I started to experiment with, but didn't get very far . . .
Apache webserver http://www.apache.org/
MySQL database http://www.mysql.com/why-mysql/windows/
PHP hypertext preprocessor www.php.net/

I also recently read about a real-time strategy game that is available in an alpha version. The game is still heavily in development.
You can find additional information at . . . http://wildfiregames.com/0ad/


----------

